# Leila's diet starts now!



## cherper

Ok so I am starting her diet today!! It's gonna be tough but I know she will be much better off for it.
So since she already ate 1/8 c. totw this morning, I am going to give her the suggested *by kristi* 1/8c. green beans, and 8 kibbles, and i'll think i'll add some water to it also.
This morning i weighed her the best I can and that is me holding her on our scales and then without her. This a.m. it said the difference was 6 1/2 lbs. 
Here goes.............. wish us luck!!


----------



## KittyD

Yay!! you are making a great choice for her! 
Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom

Good for you! Her knees and joints will thank you and she will be slim and trim in no time! My mother in laws sheltie lost a ton of weight on the green bean diet and since it has lots of fiber, she wasn't hungry either. Good luck!


----------



## MChis

Good luck! You guys will do great. I can't wait to see the new Leila!


----------



## cherper

i feel so mean 
It's *SO* much less than she's used to.


----------



## KittyD

Honestly dogs don't notice it like a human would, are you aware dogs can go for several days with no food with few ill effects?


----------



## cherper

no kitty i didn't know that. wow!


----------



## foggy

Good luck, Cheryl! You are doing the best thing for her!


----------



## flippedstars

Awww she'll do OK. Keep her nylabones handy. Don't give in to the puppy eyes. Once you get about a pound off her you can get her back to 1/4 cup kibble a day.

DEFINITELY add water. It will slow her down and flush her body systems...both good things. Really this is the best thing you can do for her...


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Good luck! I can't wait to see the new Leila! You'll definitely have to post up pictures as the diet progresses (especially since we know you just got a new camera!  )


----------



## cherper

flippedstars said:


> Awww she'll do OK. Keep her nylabones handy. Don't give in to the puppy eyes. Once you get about a pound off her you can get her back to 1/4 cup kibble a day.
> 
> DEFINITELY add water. It will slow her down and flush her body systems...both good things. Really this is the best thing you can do for her...


I did and it took her a while to eat it haha. Fortunately she isn't picky and doesn't turn her nose up at beans. 
I am AVOIDING EYE CONTACT with her at meal time. lol



~*Jessie*~ said:


> Good luck! I can't wait to see the new Leila! You'll definitely have to post up pictures as the diet progresses (especially since we know you just got a new camera!  )


Will do!!


----------



## cprcheetah

Ha Ha...good luck. I have to not have eye contact with Zoey when she eats, because she snarfs it then looks at me with those pitiful eyes, and tells me her sad story of how she is starving to death (NOT!). They sure know how to get what they want don't they?


----------



## TLI

Go Leila and Mommy! You can do it! Her little legs will have a lot less stress from the weight loss. She is a little thing, so I think she'll be happy to be a bit lighter on her feet. Can't wait to hear great updates, and pics!


----------



## cherper

cprcheetah said:


> Ha Ha...good luck. I have to not have eye contact with Zoey when she eats, because she snarfs it then looks at me with those pitiful eyes, and tells me her sad story of how she is starving to death (NOT!). They sure know how to get what they want don't they?


Thank You!  Yes they do and it's hard to resist. She is in the kitchen looking around as i type. lol


TLI said:


> Go Leila and Mommy! You can do it! Her little legs will have a lot less stress from the weight loss. She is a little thing, so I think she'll be happy to be a bit lighter on her feet. Can't wait to hear great updates, and pics!


Thanks!!! I am excited and her clothes will fit her better, they are a bit "snug" now.


----------



## ExoticChis

good luck!!!


----------



## cherper

angelbaby said:


> good luck!!!


Thank You!


----------



## cherper

OH EM GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHe already cheated on her diet!!! :O
She just ate her pm meal of 8 kibble and green beans and i fed all of the dogs at the same time, right! Ok, so I let her out of her pen about 20 mins later to take all of the dogs out to potty. Well I came back in and got busy and left the room, then i come back in and see her chomping on something and realize.... she's eating lucy's dinner. :evil1: GRRRRR! That stinkin lucy didn't even eat hers, she makes me so mad, she hasn't even ate all day you would think she would've ate it, but lucy is very non interested in eating. 
This is going to be hard! I am usually very careful to make sure leila is in her pen when i feed lucy, got caught off guard this time!! WON'T happen again though I Guarantee that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flippedstars

cherper said:


> OH EM GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHe already cheated on her diet!!! :O
> She just ate her pm meal of 8 kibble and green beans and i fed all of the dogs at the same time, right! Ok, so I let her out of her pen about 20 mins later to take all of the dogs out to potty. Well I came back in and got busy and left the room, then i come back in and see her chomping on something and realize.... she's eating lucy's dinner. :evil1: GRRRRR! That stinkin lucy didn't even eat hers, she makes me so mad, she hasn't even ate all day you would think she would've ate it, but lucy is very non interested in eating.
> This is going to be hard! I am usually very careful to make sure leila is in her pen when i feed lucy, got caught off guard this time!! WON'T happen again though I Guarantee that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahahahaaaa...how do you think Laurel got so chubs!? sneakin' fuds!


----------



## cherper

I am gonna have to sign her up with jenny craig. lol


----------



## 18453

Lol good luck leila you'll be so much happier for itc
Cheryl if Lucy doesn't eat her food after 25 mins pick it up she can go without shell soon learn to eat at dinner times!! Also it's easier on leila if she's confined for those 15 mins all food is up when she's out her pen


----------



## cherper

I am usually very careful about no food being out when leila is out of her pen. But forgot about it once we came back inside. I stuck lucy in her crate with her food bowl. I may just have to start feeding her in there.


----------



## this_natalie

Brodysmom said:


> Good for you! Her knees and joints will thank you and she will be slim and trim in no time! My mother in laws sheltie lost a ton of weight on the green bean diet and since it has lots of fiber, she wasn't hungry either. Good luck!


What is the green bean diet? Do you blend your own dog food or are they actually eating chopped up beans? Tia needs to lose some weight. I've had her on light dog food for older less active small dogs. I think she lost some weight on it but it helps when she gets more exercise. She has trouble getting up the first step of the stairs generally -- poor girl. She also doesn't jump up on to the couch anymore -- she won't go up the steps outside.

I free feed dry kibble, and on average once a day I give them some wet food. I have been debating on having a feeding schedule for them. Right now Angel and Tia eat from the same food and water bowls.


----------



## cherper

It is 8 of her kibble pieces and some water and 1/8 c. green beans. basically the green beans helps them feel full, and they are getting a waay less caloric meal. She is having this 2x day. She needs to lose 1-2 lbs.
I would not free feed, that is why they are overweight. You need to feed them in their own bowls and a set amount each day, which depending on their size and age may be anywhere from 1/4 c (perday) and up.


----------



## flippedstars

this_natalie said:


> What is the green bean diet? Do you blend your own dog food or are they actually eating chopped up beans? Tia needs to lose some weight. I've had her on light dog food for older less active small dogs. I think she lost some weight on it but it helps when she gets more exercise. She has trouble getting up the first step of the stairs generally -- poor girl. She also doesn't jump up on to the couch anymore -- she won't go up the steps outside.
> 
> I free feed dry kibble, and on average once a day I give them some wet food. I have been debating on having a feeding schedule for them. Right now Angel and Tia eat from the same food and water bowls.


There is no way she will lose weight if you free feed.

If you want her to lose the weight, pick up the food bowl and only feed them twice a day. Free feeding is never a good idea, for a variety of reasons but many people are still learning that so don't feel bad.

I would feed the one at a healthy weight about 1/4 cup of food per day, per 6 lbs. 

The one you want to lose weight, I would either try the green bean diet (1/8 cup green beans + 8 kibbles), or cut her food back to 1/8 cup am/pm if she is under 6 lbs to see if she loses. If she doesn't, I'd give the green bean diet a try. It works...you can see the before & after pictures of my hubby's dog here: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/53035-laurel-before-after.html

The extra weight is BAD for their joints/knees especially, heart and general body functions/organs. Its best for her if you have her lose the weight now rather than let it really negatively affect her.


----------



## Deme

Good luck on your diet regime, I have had jake on a diet for ages and he has barely lost anything.

Only thing is he is on 20g Acana twice a day with 6 small green beans cut up.

I feel so guilty as he always seems hungry.

I know rice is also good to help make them feel full so I am trying a food made by robbies.


Deme x


----------



## N*T*M*4U

all our chis will be supermodel after the diet....lol..


----------



## cherper

N*T*M*4U said:


> all our chis will be supermodel after the diet....lol..


Oh Yeah baby!!!! Supa star status!:coolwink:


----------



## ExoticChis

Deme said:


> Good luck on your diet regime, I have had jake on a diet for ages and he has barely lost anything.
> 
> Only thing is he is on 20g Acana twice a day with 6 small green beans cut up.
> 
> I feel so guilty as he always seems hungry.
> 
> I know rice is also good to help make them feel full so I am trying a food made by robbies.
> 
> 
> Deme x


Are you going on walks? Honey needs to take more walks I just need to get off my butt!!


----------



## ExoticChis

cherper said:


> Oh Yeah baby!!!! Supa star status!:coolwink:


lol super star Chi's!!!


----------



## Deme

That is the main problem, I used to take jake to the park for a good hour at least every day but at the moment I have been immobile so once I can get walking again it will help.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

yay me and Ninja started this the day I read the suggestions on your post although I haven't added beans just 10-12 kibbles with warm water to make them float his gulping is gone!!! although he is having to pee more and the little rat lifted his leg in my room! good luck to leila! Ninja is 7.4 lbs as of the day we started 29th ish I want him to lose 1 - 1.5 lbs depending on how he looks. we should both take before and after snaps!


----------



## cherper

I will continue to get pics of her during and after. Lord knows i have a zillion before's. haha I am anxious to weigh her but will wait for a couple days. 
Good luck Jake, Ninja, and Mojie!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i lost my whole lifes worth of pics on my laptop that's motherboard is fried  got a new laptop today but will have to wait a month + until my friends dad gets back from hungary to see if he can get my pics back for me. saddest day of 2010 for me lol


----------



## cherper

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> i lost my whole lifes worth of pics on my laptop that's motherboard is fried  got a new laptop today but will have to wait a month + until my friends dad gets back from hungary to see if he can get my pics back for me. saddest day of 2010 for me lol


Oh nooo!  That sucks, i'm sorry!!

Well I just weighed leila out of curiousity, and strangely it said 6 lbs even. I have a digital scale and i weigh me holding her and me alone and subtract the diff.
I dont' understand how it's possible for her to lose 1/2 lb already!!!!Well maybe this won't have to go on long because i will tell you it's wearing on me. She is the most starved hungriest doggy in the world and i feel like a monster.


----------



## this_natalie

cherper said:


> It is 8 of her kibble pieces and some water and 1/8 c. green beans. basically the green beans helps them feel full, and they are getting a waay less caloric meal. She is having this 2x day. She needs to lose 1-2 lbs.
> I would not free feed, that is why they are overweight. You need to feed them in their own bowls and a set amount each day, which depending on their size and age may be anywhere from 1/4 c (perday) and up.


Okay, thanks . Any tips on training them not to eat from each other's bowls? This also means for me that I need to go buy another at some point


----------



## flippedstars

this_natalie said:


> Okay, thanks . Any tips on training them not to eat from each other's bowls? This also means for me that I need to go buy another at some point


Put them on opposite sides of the room or in separate rooms if you can (I just watch mine closely as I want to be able to feed them in the same room... w 4 its a PITA to have to run around 4 different rooms to see whats going on!


----------



## flippedstars

cherper said:


> Oh nooo!  That sucks, i'm sorry!!
> 
> Well I just weighed leila out of curiousity, and strangely it said 6 lbs even. I have a digital scale and i weigh me holding her and me alone and subtract the diff.
> I dont' understand how it's possible for her to lose 1/2 lb already!!!!Well maybe this won't have to go on long because i will tell you it's wearing on me. She is the most starved hungriest doggy in the world and i feel like a monster.


They can hold water weight just like we can so be sure to always weigh her at the same time of day for accurate readings, e.g. am before breakfast, or at night before bed.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

cherper said:


> Oh nooo!  That sucks, i'm sorry!!
> 
> Well I just weighed leila out of curiousity, and strangely it said 6 lbs even. I have a digital scale and i weigh me holding her and me alone and subtract the diff.
> I dont' understand how it's possible for her to lose 1/2 lb already!!!!Well maybe this won't have to go on long because i will tell you it's wearing on me. She is the most starved hungriest doggy in the world and i feel like a monster.



I bought one of those tiny food scale that show lb and oz.......great job leila..!!


----------



## cherper

weighed us again yesterday and it still says she is 6 lb even. So she must have lost that 1/2 lb unless it was wrong when it said she was 6.5! I hate this diet though. she is so hungry.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

cherper said:


> weighed us again yesterday and it still says she is 6 lb even. So she must have lost that 1/2 lb unless it was wrong when it said she was 6.5! I hate this diet though. she is so hungry.


LOL...she's hungry or she thinks she's hungry?....hehe...I know how you feel.....my MoJie alway hungry....how long do you think we'll notice the different?..


----------



## cherper

Idk, she looks the same to me. Ugh, and she's starting to shed really bad. There are leila hairs in EVERYTHING! yuk! :neutral:


----------



## ChiConvert

You can calculate how much to feed by:

1. Using the formula: Daily Calories = Body Weight (kg)*30+70 (eg. if your chi has an ideal weight of about 4 pounds, divide 4 by 2.2 to convert it into kg., so 1.82 kg*30+70 = 124.6 Calories per Day) 

2. Look on the bag to determine kcal/cup (note: kcal and Cal are the same thing), take the amount of Daily Calories you just calculated and divide it by the amount of kcal/cup in the dog food. (eg. Blue Buffalo Small Breed Adult has 452 kcal/cup, so 124.6 Calories per day divided by 452 kcal/cup= 0.28 cup/day

3. This isn't exactly easy to measure, so take cups and convert it to tbsp by multiplying cups/day by 16. (eg. 0.28 cup/day = 4.5 tbsp/day)

Therefore, this hypothetical chihuahua needs 4.5 tbsp of Blue Buffalo per day.

The dog obesity charts can help you determine your chi's ideal weight - you can find these by google imaging - dog obesity chart. Also, the Calorie requirement can vary according to activity level, but this a helpful guideline for determining how much food to feed the average, moderately active dog.

*Also 1 kcal of food uses 1 mL of water, so this hypothetical chihuahua requires 124.6 mL of fluid per day. This is helpful if your chihuahua is dehydrated or sick and you aren't sure if they are taking in adequate fluids. 

Hope you found this helpful!


----------



## cherper

Yes i did, Thanks!  But i am having trouble figuring it out for my dog. I am awful in math.


----------



## jan896

good luck, cheryl.... Chico is no longer on the green bean diet...I am going RAW.... he just didn't seem 'happy' on the green beans.... if that makes any sense... hats off to those that can/did make it work.... I am sure it is my fault too but I been wanting to go to RAW so going to try that....


----------



## cherper

Good luck on your raw journey chico and jan. I hope it works out for you guys. I am sure he will love it.


----------



## cherper

Ok weighed her this evening and scales said 5.8 lbs. I did it twice to make sure. I kinda think she looks a bit slimmer.
anyhoo here are some pics i took tonight.








She looks like she just heard the funniest joke ever. lol


----------



## flippedstars

You can totally already tell she's lost a bit hun...keep up the good work...she still has a widdle belllyyy! 

Give her a really good scrub...it will help w/ the hair.


----------



## TLI

Cheryl, I'm going to say that just 8 more ounces and she will look perfect. 8 oz. doesn't sound like a lot, but it will def. change her "appearance." I think because she is very short in height, that in some angles she looks "chunkier" than she really is. In these pics, she has a bit of padding, but not a lot. I'm going to say 8 more oz. of weight loss, and she'll be at her ideal weight. You can get a cheapy postal scale that will weigh her more accurately. They are under $20. Or even a food scale from Wal-Mart, those are about $10/15. 

Wanted to add. The way she is built, I don't think you are going to see a super defined tuck unless she gets underweight. Just my opinion of course. You can see the more defined waist line in the more barrel chested Chi's, but she doesn't have a barrel chest.


----------



## cherper

yes she does have a tummy. lol
I can see a diff in her rib area. I asked my daughter if she thought she looked thinner and she agreed. Whoo hoo! Progress 
This is rough, i feel like i'm starving her.  She is sooooo hungry.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Yay leila!!!!! .......


----------



## foggy

She definitely looks like she lost a bit Cheryl. :hello1:


----------



## TLI

And I agree. I can tell she's lost some too. Way to go!


----------



## flippedstars

Maybe add a lunch snack in? 8 or so GB and maybe 2 or 3 kibbles. She's losing pretty quickly I'd say, so you could give her a tad more and still see the weight come off pretty fast.

Bryco's currently tromping all over my keyboard he thinks Leila is so smexy.


----------



## cherper

N*T*M*4U said:


> Yay leila!!!!! .......


 Thanks!!


foggy said:


> She definitely looks like she lost a bit Cheryl. :hello1:


woo hoo! thanks 


TLI said:


> And I agree. I can tell she's lost some too. Way to go!


Yay, i'm glad others can see it as well 



flippedstars said:


> Maybe add a lunch snack in? 8 or so GB and maybe 2 or 3 kibbles. She's losing pretty quickly I'd say, so you could give her a tad more and still see the weight come off pretty fast.
> 
> Bryco's currently tromping all over my keyboard he thinks Leila is so smexy.


I will do that. She is a ravenous little monster currently.lol
"bwyco comes ober heres and div me sum wuvins'!!!!" :love3:


----------



## flippedstars

She really looks great. I totally agree that if you get another 1/2 lb off, you'll be there. Then the hard part is figuring out how to maintain/what to feed then. But at this rate it might not even take you a month to get the weight off of her, you're really doing great.


----------



## cprcheetah

She is looking great. Keep up the great work.


----------



## cherper

thanks girls  I'm glad something is going right.


----------



## Ivy's mom

She looks great!! Take pics from the top. Easier to tell if she's slimming down.


----------



## cherper

Ivy's mom said:


> She looks great!! Take pics from the top. Easier to tell if she's slimming down.


will do


----------



## Brodysmom

I agree - you can really tell in those pics! She's looking wayyyyyy slimmer! You've gone a great job with her. Keep up the good work! :hello1:


----------



## cherper

Brodysmom said:


> I agree - you can really tell in those pics! She's looking wayyyyyy slimmer! You've gone a great job with her. Keep up the good work! :hello1:


good  Thanks tracy.


----------



## cherper

"Is i swimmers yet, i sick n tiwerd of dis 16 kibbles a day!"

She is still pudgy for sure. I can pinch about 1/2 inch at her rib cage. lol I won't say how much i can pinch on my own abdominal region. :lol:


----------



## TLI

There is def. an indention there at her waist! Great job! 8 more oz., that's all you'll need, I bet.  Awesome!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Leila looking good...keep up the good job....

my MoJie got a very fat neck...hopefully the diet will get rid of that too...


----------



## cherper

TLI said:


> There is def. an indention there at her waist! Great job! 8 more oz., that's all you'll need, I bet.  Awesome!


I hope so, be glad to get her on a maintenance amt.


N*T*M*4U said:


> Leila looking good...keep up the good job....
> 
> my MoJie got a very fat neck...hopefully the diet will get rid of that too...


Thanks  Gooo mojie you can do it. !


----------



## 18453

Cheryl you're doing such a fab job with her!! She looks better already!! Wish I could lose weight that easy!! I think she's similar shape to daisy she has quite a big rib cage and doesn't have a mega tuck like say brody does but when she's wet er waist is tiny (only way I can compare to a sc coz this girls coat is mega thick) 

Keep going go by body condition tho trust me scales can become an obsession!! I think shell be good around or just under 5lb mark!! She's doing so good!! Tell her keep going


----------



## jan896

great job! hats off to you for making it work for her!


----------



## LittleHead

Dang she looks great!!! I never noticed how shiny her coat is; excellent job on doing this for her Cheryl and congrats Leila!


----------



## cherper

Daisydoo said:


> Cheryl you're doing such a fab job with her!! She looks better already!! Wish I could lose weight that easy!! I think she's similar shape to daisy she has quite a big rib cage and doesn't have a mega tuck like say brody does but when she's wet er waist is tiny (only way I can compare to a sc coz this girls coat is mega thick)
> 
> Keep going go by body condition tho trust me scales can become an obsession!! I think shell be good around or just under 5lb mark!! She's doing so good!! Tell her keep going


 Thanks!! I'll be glad when we can up her food intake a bit, and i know she will be happier too.



jan896 said:


> great job! hats off to you for making it work for her!


Thanks Jan. 


LittleHead said:


> Dang she looks great!!! I never noticed how shiny her coat is; excellent job on doing this for her Cheryl and congrats Leila!


Thank you  She has a real nice coat, shiny and really soft.


----------



## cherper

Weight this morning before breaky was 5.6 lbs.  woot woot and we almost outta green beans. LOL Gonna get some at the grocery tonight.


----------



## flippedstars

cherper said:


> Weight this morning before breaky was 5.6 lbs.  woot woot and we almost outta green beans. LOL Gonna get some at the grocery tonight.


GOOD WORK!! 

She's doing great...guess we need updated pictures he he he... we always need updated Leila pictures. Bryco says you can just PM them to him...da odda boys don't need to see!


----------



## 18453

Lmao kristi you'll find him humping your laptop hhshaha


----------



## flippedstars

Daisydoo said:


> Lmao kristi you'll find him humping your laptop hhshaha


hahahaha we haven't had mr. humpy in quite some time, no idea why, but I am not complaining! just the marking...ugh. A breeder told us to mix vinegar and h20 in a spray water bottle that shoots in a stream so we can get him anywhere in the room...hes finally learning but he smells like vinegar hahaha.


----------



## cherper

I am thrilled to report that hubby noticed leila's new slimmer physique last night. I heard him say "you're gettin skinny!!" and she was on his lap and standing up and he was petting her. I went in there and he said he could really tell she'd lost weight.(Now if momma could only do the same.)


----------



## cherper

Leila got weighed today. She is 5.4 lbs. From 6.8 lbs.  She is lookin good.


----------



## cprcheetah

Yay! Go Leila!


----------



## MChis

Wowee!! Go Leila!!!! :cheer:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

cherper said:


> Leila got weighed today. She is 5.4 lbs. From 6.8 lbs.  She is lookin good.


oh wow!!...good JOB!!....

I think I'm still giving MoJie a bit more ZiwiPeak than I should...LOL..


----------



## KittyD

Great news!!!


----------



## jan896

cherper said:


> Leila got weighed today. She is 5.4 lbs. From 6.8 lbs.  She is lookin good.



AWESOME, Cheryl..... !!!


----------



## cherper

Thanks guys.  She feels ribby to me now when i lift her. She looks sooo much different.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

picture update please.....


----------



## cherper

I will as in a little bit.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

cherper said:


> I will as in a little bit.


great!!...I love seeing Leila pics.....


----------



## cherper

measurements = neck 8.5
rib area directly behind front legs =13.5
area directly in front of back legs = 11.5
I just did a loose measure not pulling tightly. I am going to compare those to past ones but i am sure they are smaller.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

her neck is tiny........!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Aw you're doing a great job with little Leila! She is looking good! can't wait for the pic update!!! Yay Leila!!!


----------



## cherper




----------



## Brodysmom

She's looking great!! Look at that tuck up!! Fabulous.


----------



## cherper

LOL I know!! She feels so bony now when i hold her. haha


----------



## N*T*M*4U

she looks so pretty!!


----------



## jan896

wow... she is lookin' good.... and I bet she feels like a million bucks  her fur is SO shiny


----------



## cherper

N*T*M*4U said:


> she looks so pretty!!


aww thank you!!!! 


jan896 said:


> wow... she is lookin' good.... and I bet she feels like a million bucks  her fur is SO shiny


I hope so!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## LittleHead

Oh man she looks SOOOOOO good! Check out that physique! Awesome job :ngreet2:


----------



## Dragonfly

Wow she is looking really great! Awesome job mama!!! She is so tiny and she really has the cutest face ever! She is always smiling! I love it!!!


----------



## cherper

LittleHead said:


> Oh man she looks SOOOOOO good! Check out that physique! Awesome job :ngreet2:


haha  She is tooo sexy!! lol


Dragonfly said:


> Wow she is looking really great! Awesome job mama!!! She is so tiny and she really has the cutest face ever! She is always smiling! I love it!!!


Thanks  She is a tiny thing NOW! lol She is an ornery little terd, THAT is why she has that little grin.


----------



## foggy

She looks fantastic, Cheryl!! Great job!!


----------



## 18453

Great job Cheryl she looks like a chi now rather that a sausage really proud of you I bet she feels way way better what's the weight update?? I still think she has a couple of ounces to go really pleased for you both


----------



## cherper

I haven't weighed her since the 15 th she was 5.4


----------



## cherper

I am planning on getting a scale to weigh her on (posted on chi ?'s) so looking for a good one.
I'm wondering when i should put her on a maintainance amt and stop the beans and tiny amt of food though?


----------



## N*T*M*4U

cherper said:


> I am planning on getting a scale to weigh her on (posted on chi ?'s) so looking for a good one.
> I'm wondering when i should put her on a maintainance amt and stop the beans and tiny amt of food though?


maybe slowly take the beans away and add in more food?..


----------



## cherper

I only have enough beans left for one more meal i think. That was my second bag of frozen beans. THAT'S ALOT OF BEANS!!!! :laughing8: I don't really want to buy anymore but if i have to i have to. I think she is looking pretty good myself. Hard to tell in pics though.


----------



## cherper

well crap she is up to 5.8 now. so she gained 4 oz back.
a couple times i've given her no beans and 1/8 c kibble. But even at that (1/4 c. total day) I can't believe she gained. URG! I'm sick of doing the beans. she's went thru 2 - 3 bags.


----------



## 18453

They obviously work I'd keep going to get her weight down and then maintain 4oz is quite a big gain

How is her knee?


----------



## KittyD

Yes I think with Leila due to her leg it would be best to really keep her weight down, 
What did your vet say? did he notice she lost weight?
How is her little leg doing?


----------



## LittleHead

Seems like she loves the green beans. I say keep on goin' with it! I am still surprised how much Britney loves eating them; eating them mixed with a lot of water she isn't fond of, so I just add a little bit instead  

4 ounce gain does take back 2 steps, but if you get her back on those beans, I'm sure she'll be good to go again!


----------



## jan896

cherper said:


> well crap she is up to 5.8 now. so she gained 4 oz back.
> a couple times i've given her no beans and 1/8 c kibble. But even at that (1/4 c. total day) I can't believe she gained. URG! I'm sick of doing the beans. she's went thru 2 - 3 bags.


I feel you pain, cheryl..... poor little chico hated those green beans also....hats off to those that made it work....It just didn't work for me....or chico


----------



## LittleHead

Just checking in on Leila to see how things are! :ngreet2:


----------



## cherper

She is not eating green beans anymore. She's been off of them for a few weeks. She is eating just under 1/4 c. a day and last time she was at the vet she weighed 5.2 !! I'm happy with that and she looks great!! 

How is britney's diet going?


----------



## LittleHead

Ohhh that's good then!! You got her off of them and she has maintained a good weight! :dance:

Britney's diet is going good; her meals still consist of mainly green beans, plus I just started incorporating planned exercise, so hopefully that will help with the weight loss even more!


----------



## cherper

:hello1: Sounds good!! Can't wait to watch her progress.


----------

